# Lakeland Speedway 2010



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Racing this Saturday Night after the club meeting for Capitol City R/C Club.

Look for us to be back at the track by 4 at the latest.

So if you have a BRP and want to go fast and turn left, come join us!

Hey Tucasloosa Gang, you guys up for some racing on the wood?


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Got to work this weekend or would make it over. Got to get my other slot motor Nastrucks running so we can make trip over there. All we will have to do is change tires from the class we are running. 


James


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Great time last night!

It was a light turnout with Jerry, myself, Wayne, Mike and Ronnie. Mike had to leave early due to an issue with a sink at home.

The track was quick last night with Jerry and me turning in some very low 2.4 second laps. We would have never thought that we would get that fast on the track when we first started. I can remember hitting 3.0 second laps and thinking that was just flying!

I think it racing is going to make the switch back to Thursday nights here very soon. So you guys in T-town get them ready and come over for some Lakeland Speedway action!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thursday night pretty much takes us out. Maybe we can get together on a Saturday when y'all not running 1/4 scale. 

James


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

I did not think you guys were any further from Jerry than I am. Takes me 45 minutes to get home from his place.

Are you guys further than that?


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Work out of town during week. But it only takes 45 min.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

ScottH said:


> Great time last night!
> 
> 
> 
> The track was quick last night with Jerry and me turning in some very low 2.4 second laps. We would have never thought that we would get that fast on the track when we first started. I can remember hitting 3.0 second laps and thinking that was just flying!


What size is your track? What runline? I'm interested, we have a 35'x18' oval with about a 50' runline. And We're hitting 2.9-3.0's with Stock BRP. Running on Ozite. We've only been running a few weeks.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Our track is 41' +/- in the groove. It is a plywood surface and we only are running 4-AA's!!

Check out our track:


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Well racing finally resumed last night at Lakeland Speedway. Tim Smith graced us with his presents last night and since he moved just 15 minutes away here's hoping we will see him at more races. Tim is the owner of coyote Racing and it's team leader. Tim produces Coyote Nitro 1/10 oval pan racing cars. If you are burnt out on battery wars check em out on the GASCAR thread Fast very Fast.

Andrew Simmons made a guest appearence as well and drove one of Jerry's cars for a few rounds. He may wind up being the only sponsored BRP 1/18 scale racer down south. Jerry's Motorsports has a very catchy name. 

Wayne fought motor problems most of the night and finally found a good motor stuffed away in Jerry's box of goodies. I fought tired batterys most of the night. Well it's either that or I am draging my chassis somehow. Oh well I hopefully will get my car straightened out by next race.

Mike
See ya next Thursday night.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

*Lakeland Speedway 2011*

Hey! Back to the TOP!
Well lets dust her off and get ready to race the fastest bull ring in the South.
Yep 1/4 scale racing is over and it's time to dust off those BRP cars and get back to racing.:thumbsup:

Hopefull we can get the track cleaned off and start back racing.

Mike Clark


----------



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

Looking to build a track whats the length and width of your track? Dont have alot of room.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

This track is all plywood with paint. The paint has a little sand mixed in for bite, but does not really need it.

the groove is about 41' and I believe it is 12'x32'.

You can see some vids of the racing on youtube, just search for Bama BRP.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

*Hear we Go!*

Looks like a Test & Tune for Sunday anybody ready?:thumbsup:


----------

